# Smart Water Heaters



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess it's not too smart huh. I wired one but never did more than that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess it's not too smart huh. I wired one but never did more than that.


Their support really sucks. The woman insisted it was a bad element when I had already figured the ohms and checked it against the bottom one.
The (ET) has internal contacts for the upper and lower elements. Seems like it only wants to heat the bottom one.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

John.,

Just read the PDF file on this if you don't have detailed owner manual on this model 

http://www.whirlpoolwaterheaters.com/downloads/6510306.pdf


And scroll down a bit there are couple items you will have to check. ( It will be on page 11 and couple other spots after that )

Merci,
Marc


----------

